# Räucherofen aus altem Ost-Badeofen?



## jjenzen (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi und guten Tag,

ich weiß, die Frage wurde schon öfters besprochen, aber für meinen speziellen Fall habe ich nichts passendes gefunden.

Mein Nachbar und ich planen, aus einem alten Ost-Badeofen einen Räucherofen zu bauen. Hat einer von euch ein paar Tipps, wie das am besten zu bewerkstelligen ist?  |uhoh: 

So sieht das Teil in etwa aus:


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Räucherofen aus altem Ost-Badeofen?*

ganz einfach !!!!
 hatte auch so einen jahrelang im Einsatz und wirklich erstklassige Räucherergebnisse gehabt ! |bla:
 schneidest den Boden/Deckel mit nem Trennschleifer ab, oben ein paar Löcher für die Querstangen rein und als Abdeckung nimmst du einen alten Kartoffelsack .... schon fertich !!!!  :q
 Als Zugaben hatte ich nich ein altes Heizungs-Thermometer rangebastelt, muß aber nicht sein....


----------



## jjenzen (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Räucherofen aus altem Ost-Badeofen?*

Danke! Hört sich wirklich einfach an, aber so ganz begreif ich das trotzdem nicht.

Also: Welchen Bode/Deckel soll ich abschneiden? Oben oder/und unten? Unten ist doch die Feuerstelle. Wie mache ich das mit der Rauchzuführ, da doch von der Feuerstelle unten (Wo der Aschekasten drin ist) ein Rohr nach oben durchläuft. Der Wasserbehälter ist von der Feuerkammer getrennt.

Verstehe das Prinzip dahinter nicht, liegt aber auch warscheinlich daran, dass ich absolouter Räucher-neuling bin.

Gibts irgendwelche Bilder oder Skizzen von derartigen Umbauten?


----------



## steffen.u (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Räucherofen aus altem Ost-Badeofen?*

Hallo

 Boden und Deckel des Badeofens raustrennen>>>damit klärt sich das problem mit den Rohr ,da es rausfällt .

 tschüss steffen


----------



## KaLeu (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Räucherofen aus altem Ost-Badeofen?*

Mein erster Räucherofen war auch ein Badeofen, ich hatte allerdings eine Zeichnung für den Umbau zur Verfügung. Diese habe ich natürlich so gut weg gelegt, dass ich sie zur Zeit nicht finden kann. Ich kann aber die Arbeitsschritte beschreiben:
 Loch in die Seitenwand bohren, dann die Stichsäge ansetzen und eine Tür ausschneiden (ca. 40 mal 60 cm).
 Ebenfalls mit der Stichsäge den Boden unten vom Kessel bündig abtrennen, dann oben am Kessel möglichst dicht am Rohr dieses ebenfall austrennen. Das Rohr mit dem Ober- und Unterteil ist jetzt entnehmbar.
 Durch die Türffnung wird ein geschweisster Ring mit Querstreben oben im Kessel an der Lötnaht aufgelegt. Im unteren Kesselbereich ist ein Gussring als Gewicht hilfreich.
 Unterhalb der Türöffnung werden von aussen Schlossschrauben (mind. 4 Stück) befestigt, welche nach innen ragen, ca. 1,5 cm. auf diesen wird ein Gitter aufgelegt,
 damit kein Räuchergut in den Brennraum fallen kann. Das ausgetrennte Türstück wird mit Klavierband (Scharnier) versehen und an den verbleibenden 3 Seiten mit einem
 überstehenden Rahmen versehen, alles kann mit Popnieten erledigt werden. Dann die nun schliessende Tür ebenfalls anpoppen.
 Die obere Öffnung des Kessels nach aussen aufbördeln. Das untere, abgetrennte Kesselteil mit Boden und Rohr ebenfalls bördeln, dem Oberteil anpassen und aufnieten.Das Rohrende sollte soweit belassen werden, dass man ein handelsübliches Ofenrohr (100 mm) aufstecken kann. Man kann auch in diesem Rohr eine Drosselklappe installieren: 2 Löcher parallel in das Rochr bohren, eine im Zickzack gebogene Fahradspeiche durchfummeln (nur so tief, dass man von oben noch mit einer Popnietenzange arbeiten kann). Auf diese Speiche dann von beiden Seiten einen passenden Aludeckel aufnieten. Passende Thermometer, welche im Bereich neben der Tür sitzen sollten, bekommt man für ein paar Euro im Baumarkt. Mir hat mein Ofen jedenfalls tolle Dienste erwiesen.

 mfG

 KaLeu


----------



## sundeule (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Räucherofen aus altem Ost-Badeofen?*

Habe auch einen alten Kohleofen.

Boden und Deckel mit der Flex trennen. Oben habe ich auf einer Seite Bohrungen, auf der anderen Schlitze für die Querstangen angebracht. Diese kann ich so bequem von oben ein- und aushängen. Den Rand des Deckels habe ich mit dem Hammer bearbeitet, bis er sich über den Ofen stülpen ließ. So lässt sich die Luftzirkulation bequem mit einem feuchten Lappen am Austritt des Ofenrohres regeln.
Nach dem Umbau habe ich den Ofen erstmal tüchtig ausgebrannt, so dass sich die Farbe auch aussen gelöst hat.
Ein Thermometer habe ich nicht. Wenn der Ofen so heiß ist, dass er sich nur kurze Zeit mit flachen Händen anfassen lässt ist die Temperatur zum Garen richtig. Nach 15 Min. kann er dann kälter werden und muss nur noch tüchtig rauchen.
Vor dem heißen Räuchern die Fische gut abtrocknen lassen - anderenfalls reißen sie ab.


----------



## fiedelde (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen aus altem Ost-Badeofen?*

nach euren tipps habe ich mir auch so ein ofen gebaut. tolle idee von euch.
um den brennraum vom räucherraum zu trennen (weniger giftige gase fürs räuchergut), habe ich den unteren boden dran gelassen.

geht folgend:
ist oberer deckel und die 60x40cm-tür rausgeschnitten, kann man mit etwas mühe das innere ofenrohr abflexen- lässt aber unter ca. 10cm stehen. 
dann ein ofenknie anhalten und seitlich an der außenwand ein 10cm loch rausschneiden (stichsäge). 
dann knie reinfummeln.
wichtig ist ein gutes ausmessen des seitlichen loches und recht genaues arbeiten.
und ne schutzbrille! wegen den splittern der emaille
im oberen drittel der außenwand aus dem angelladen ein thermometer dran und man kann ganz gut die temperatur steuern. wirds mal zu heiss, brennraumtür aufmachen.


----------

